# Uber & Lyft say drivers hit with rising fuel prices should use their debit fuel cards and rewards



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/05/29/uber-and-lyft-drivers-hit-by-rising-gas-prices.html








CNBC's Josh Lipton reports on how high gas prices are affecting drivers for ride-sharing companies Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

LAUGH MY AZZ OFF! We can get gas cheaper at Costco and Sam's Club without the ripoff discounts from U and L.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The “discounted” brands offered by Uber/Lyft are still overpriced by 24 cents per gallon. I buy elsewhere. 
A real fix would entail a fuel surcharge being applied to the customer, same method of cost control that is applied in every other sector involving transportation. However that will never happen as long as Uber/Lyft are able to keep a steady supply of new gullible ants ready to hit the road.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> The "discounted" brands offered by Uber/Lyft are still overpriced by 24 cents per gallon. I buy elsewhere.
> A real fix would entail a fuel surcharge being applied to the customer, same method of cost control that is applied in every other sector involving transportation. However that will never happen as long as Uber/Lyft are able to keep a steady supply of new gullible ants ready to hit the road.


Sure they will do the fuel surcharge. It's a great excuse to charge the customer more after all. The problem? They won't actually give you or I any of that. They will keep it for themselves.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber/Lyft are just blowing smoke up the media's ass.

In public relations, there doesn't have to be even a scrap of truth to what you say -- because the media is too lazy to fact-check anything.

All you have to do is HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY...no matter how silly.

"We _think deeply_ and _care deeply_ for our driver-partners..."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Sure they will do the fuel surcharge. It's a great excuse to charge the customer more after all. The problem? They won't actually give you or I any of that. They will keep it for themselves.


Most likely. They will pass 5% to the driver, and keep 95% as a service fee for maintaining the surcharges.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

used my card once in 2015 was promoted 5-10% off per gallon ended up maybe .20 off per fill up, im sure they pocket the difference

nothing uber says is honest, never used again

sams costco card usually best prices actually .10-,20 off sometimes shell rewards gets close, sams card paid for itself 1st month $7-$10 off per fill up adds up


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> sams costco card usually best prices actually .10-,20 off sometimes shell rewards gets close, sams card paid for itself 1st month $7-$10 off per fill up adds up


 True.

I use Costco. Forget the other benefits --* just think gas.*

Local stations are now at $2.99 for regular (which I use). Costco is $2.79 -- $.20 per gallon savings right there. And the savings are even more dramatic if you use Premium.

But wait! I also get *4% cashback.* On $2.79, that's an additional $.11 -- so I'm actually paying only $2.68 vs $2.99 -- *31 cents per gallon LESS.*

I'm not familiar with the other stores, but I'm willing to bet that BJ's and Sam's Club have similar deals.

Even better than Uber...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Here in Ct regular gas is $3.09 a gallon. And that is "U" Service, NOT "full service"!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Here in So Cali near airport almost $5 a gallon. Not 5 yet but close. I fill up for $3.65 a gallon and it’s almost as cheap as it gets


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I have become very rigid when it comes to accepting pings. 9 minutes away is my absolute limit.... unless I have set the direction control towards my hometown and I am quite some distance away. In that case I'll gladly take the customer in the same general direction that I am going.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> The "discounted" brands offered by Uber/Lyft are still overpriced by 24 cents per gallon. I buy elsewhere.
> A real fix would entail a fuel surcharge being applied to the customer, same method of cost control that is applied in every other sector involving transportation. However that will never happen as long as Uber/Lyft are able to keep a steady supply of new gullible ants ready to hit the road.


I felt this way for almost two years looking at shells higher prices. Then one day I lived in a place where the Shell station was two blocks from my house so I started filling up there exclusively just because it's so convenient on my way home from work ( also the shell was like $0.40 cheaper than the other Shell gas stations). The Prius then averaged about 42 miles per gallon instead of 38. It's rated for 51 but I drive pretty firmly let's say through San Francisco. That is roughly a 10% increase in fuel economy. That also means that if I'm getting gas 200 times per year I now have to pump gas 20 fewer times this year. That means I have to smell hexane and other nasties 20 fewer times this year and I don't have to spend as much time doing it. I could do other things like bring people places.

Chevron also gave me a better mpg.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh, yeah, use that debit card and get that big ol' honkin' 1.5% cash back. Put in $10 worth of gas, get $0.15 back. And 10 clams worth of gas gets me just over 3 gallons instead of 4 like it used to.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Sure they will do the fuel surcharge. It's a great excuse to charge the customer more after all. The problem? They won't actually give you or I any of that. They will keep it for themselves.


Stop giving Luber ideas!!


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Oh, yeah, use that debit card and get that big ol' honkin' 1.5% cash back. Put in $10 worth of gas, get $0.15 back. And 10 clams worth of gas gets me just over 3 gallons instead of 4 like it used to.


For the last 2 years I've been using Costco Citi cash back. I get 4% at the end of the year. I'm currently spending about $5,000 per year on gas including personal use. That 4% is $200. I'm swiping the card anyway. I'm using about 1250 gallons of gas a year with a Prius. Getting 5 to $0.10 off a gallon with shell save me another 80 bucks. That is $280 total tax free, expenseless, under the next tax bracket, etcetera dollars.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> LAUGH MY AZZ OFF! We can get gas cheaper at Costco and Sam's Club without the ripoff discounts from U and L.


Idiots. They really think we are just ******ed don't they. Why the he'll would you buy gas where it is always waaaay higher to save .03, when you can just go to the clubs.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Fuel costs and car maintenance are the 2 primary factors under our control. The discount gas stations in Bridgeport and Stratford at fist appear to be worth going out of your way to fill up. However the gas is "dirty" and will clog your fuel lines. I have found that the gas sold at Cumberland Farms and Stop and Shop to be at least reasonable in cost and reliably clean.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Sure they will do the fuel surcharge. It's a great excuse to charge the customer more after all. The problem? They won't actually give you or I any of that. They will keep it for themselves.


I doubt they charge a fuel surcharge because it will be next to impossible for them to take even a tiny fraction of it prior to passing it on to drivers without making clear to anyone who looks at that that they're really the ******bag company they really are.

So really I don't see them adding a fee like tha, but if they do, I don't see them doing anything put passing it on to drivers. Which frankly is as it should be, and for that reason I don't expect it from Uber, or Lyft.



Drivincrazy said:


> LAUGH MY AZZ OFF! We can get gas cheaper at Costco and Sam's Club without the ripoff discounts from U and L.


Agreed it's a pathetic joke.

They partnered with the gas station chain that charges the highest rate per gallon here. Not only is it possible to find gas cheaper here, it's the norm not the exception.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> I doubt they charge a fuel surcharge because it will be next to impossible for them to take even a tiny fraction of it prior to passing it on to drivers without making clear to anyone who looks at that that they're really the ******bag company they really are.
> 
> So really I don't see them adding a fee like tha, but if they do, I don't see them doing anything put passing it on to drivers. Which frankly is as it should be, and for that reason I don't expect it from Uber, or Lyft.
> 
> ...


Not to mention they charge more than the rate on the sign because those are cash only prices!!!


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

i broke free

no longer an uber slave

it took them screwing me on an accident that will cost me $3000 out of pocket

will sue them in small claims court

good luck uber slaves


----------

